# Allgemein > Linux Allgemein >  /boot --> als ext3

## realtec

Hallo,
macht es Sinn die /boot Partition als EXT3 zu machen?
Journaling Funktionen brachte ich doch auf Boot nicht.....

----------


## derRichard

> _Original geschrieben von realtec_ 
> *Hallo,
> macht es Sinn die /boot Partition als EXT3 zu machen?
> Journaling Funktionen brachte ich doch auf Boot nicht.....*


das macht keinen sinn.
die boot-platte ist eh nur gemountet wenn man einen neuen kernel installiert.
wenn man ext3 nimmt, dann braucht das jornal mehr speicher als der kernel...

//richard

----------


## realtec

dachte ich mir!
ich danke, jetzt gehts an die gentoo installation  :Smilie:

----------


## derRichard

dann wünsch ich dir viel spaß mit gentoo  :Smilie: 

//richard

----------


## cirad

Bei 16MB oder so macht es sicherlich keinen Sinn.
Du kannst es natürlich machen, solltest dann aber mit mke2fs oder tune2fs das Journaling-File verkleinern.

----------

